# Walk Behind Broom Machine For Walks..



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I need a walk behind power broom to clear large amounts of walkway. Due to all the obstacles a Bobcat with broom is not an option. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

You need one of these


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Turf Teq Power Broom
The Turf Teq Power Broom, Model 1305BR, features a 47-inch width. With this self-propelled machine, you can change the pivot angle from the operator's position. Plus, brush pressure is also adjustable. The Power Broom features a hydrostatic transmission, differential lock and 13-hp Honda engine. The multi-use capability also allows the Power Broom to be converted into a Power Edger or Power Rake.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

id say that fits your needs quite nicely


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I went an Ariens walk behind sweeper last year. Works well. I also put a blade on my quad for the heavier snow and also bought a backpack blower for the lighter stuff.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

What model ariens are you running?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ron, what does on of your units cost?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

If you have an ATV it might be worth considering the purchase of one of these units ---> http://www.powersportsnetwork.com/e...&product=187988&cattype=&ProductCategoryCode=

Just under $2k and is most likely way cheaper than the Turf Teq machine that Clap listed.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.turfteq.com/products_broom.html

Theres the companys web site.

Check your PM


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

These are the ones we have.

http://www.m-bco.com/attachments_walk_behind.php


----------



## bcomstock15 (Aug 29, 2010)

Metro Lawn;807486 said:


> These are the ones we have.
> 
> http://www.m-bco.com/attachments_walk_behind.php


How do you like these? have you ever tried any of the attachments available, like the collection box etc? how much do you buy them for? the main advantage i see with them is that they have a direct drive shaft to the broom, no chains/belts etc like the ariens ive used. is there any other walk behind brooms (36" or less) worth looking at? Thank You!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*brooms etc.*

The BCS 2 wheel tractors have rotary brushes and front casters and have offered them for years, you can also mount 2 stage snow blowers, mowers etc., which were designed for use in the swiss alps.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

for 2500 you can buy one of these


----------



## bcomstock15 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm really more interested in the walkbehinds, we do primarily condo complexes, so we need something to get passed all the damn obstacles they put on the sidewalks. I have one MB that works great, it seems like the ariens are always breaking down due to all the moving parts. theres like 2 chains and at least 2 or 3 shafts between the engine and the broom shaft. (on a 936 pb) we'll be selling 3 of these coming up if anyones interested.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*brooms etc*

The BCS two wheel tractors would be a well worth it as you have casters up front to limit brush wear and aid in turning,

The BCS quick coupler would allow you to change attachments inn a couple of minutes and it does not require tools-but tools are needed for the standard mounting -good ratcheting box wrenchs to disconnect and install an attachment.

leon:waving:

one beer left and its not cold


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's a walk behind sweeper i came across on craigslist, could be worth it. 
http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/grd/1935544165.html


----------



## bcomstock15 (Aug 29, 2010)

ive had nothing but bad luck with any of sweepsters products.. specifically the one made for the 1445 JD, and the 936 PB walk behinds. just garbage products, falling apart etc.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

bcomstock15;1064955 said:


> I'm really more interested in the walkbehinds, we do primarily condo complexes, so we need something to get passed all the damn obstacles they put on the sidewalks. I have one MB that works great, it seems like the ariens are always breaking down due to all the moving parts. theres like 2 chains and at least 2 or 3 shafts between the engine and the broom shaft. (on a 936 pb) we'll be selling 3 of these coming up if anyones interested.


how much was the mb broom?


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have 4 used MB brooms I bought last year new and do not need 1 of them if interested I will sell $2500. I can ship out your way if interested. Shipping is about $250


----------



## mike thunder (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a Sweepster broom attachment for our grasshoppers that work well. My guys like being in the heated cab instead of being hit in the face with blown snow.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know much about the walk behind brooms, but if you can find one with a reverse sweeping function, I would look into that. It's really nice to be able to nose up to doors, put the broom in reverse, back sweep out, turn it around, and then sweep straight out. That way you're never launching stuff towards doors or windows.


----------

